# Auto-trail Tribute T720



## smiddy (Mar 15, 2010)

Thinking of downsizing from an Auto-trail Arapaho Tag Axle to one of these Auto-trail Tribute T720 , just wondering if any member actually owns one as of yet and are they any good , size and internal wise .

Thanks
http://www.toddsmotorhomes.co.uk/online_shop/Trigano/trigano_ford_tribute_t720_n5703.asp


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

No experience but just a couple of comments to consider.
I think you will find build quality down compared to your Arapho.
and second..
"All four layouts have a gross vehicle weight of 3500kgs." As stated on their website, so double check the payload, especially after being used to a larger van.
If you were happy with the Arapho, why not consider the Scout or 700 ??


----------

